# Black soldier flys?



## PIaf94 (Nov 19, 2013)

Has anyone or does anyone know if

These are good or safe feeders?

I'm feeding L5 Orchids


----------



## Extrememantid (Nov 19, 2013)

Don't soldier flies bite?


----------



## patrickfraser (Nov 19, 2013)

Extrememantid said:


> Don't soldier flies bite?


Not without a mouth. :lol:


----------



## Extrememantid (Nov 19, 2013)

patrickfraser said:


> Not without a mouth. :lol:


Lol.. But normally?


----------



## patrickfraser (Nov 19, 2013)

Horseflies bite, but black soldier flies don't have "functioning" mouth parts. " The adult soldier fly has no functioning mouthparts; it spends its time searching for mates and reproducing." from wikipedia.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hermetia_illucens


----------



## Paradoxica (Nov 19, 2013)

My Wallies seemed to like them, I can't imagine Orchids being much different


----------



## patrickfraser (Nov 19, 2013)

Here's a cool black soldier fly breeder design.







http://www.kunger.at/161540/1591397/overview/farm-432-insect-breeding


----------



## Extrememantid (Nov 19, 2013)

patrickfraser said:


> Horseflies bite, but black soldier flies don't have "functioning" mouth parts. " The adult soldier fly has no functioning mouthparts; it spends its time searching for mates and reproducing." from wikipedia.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hermetia_illucens


Oh okay, I must have been thinking of something else.. And I hate horse flies! Lol


----------



## PIaf94 (Nov 19, 2013)

Found out they love them?

View attachment 4231


----------



## Extrememantid (Nov 19, 2013)

patrickfraser said:


> Here's a cool black soldier fly breeder design.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know what would be even cooler! Turning the plastic/glass part into a mantis enclosure with some screen and stuff, then it would be an auto feeder :lol:


----------



## kunturman (Nov 20, 2013)

Adult Black Soldier Flies need water, their mouth *works* like a sponge, and yes, Orchids like them very much.

It seems that BSF are not always the best choice for some mantid species. Lost two adult Bruneria borialis after they ate a couple of them.

From my present and previous experiences Orchids, Ghosts, Carolinas, Floridensis, Gonatistas, and Popa spurca eat them without any negative side effects.

Variety is the key to an optimal diet.


----------



## nirotorin (Nov 26, 2013)

That bsf breeder looks pretty cool. Probably overly fancy, but I kind of want one.


----------

